# Bassmaster Classic Weigh-In Streaming Live Now/Sunday



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

2016 Classic Weigh-In streaming live in Ohio Sunday 3/6/16 5:30 P.M..

http://www.bassmaster.com/video/bassmaster-classic-weigh


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Evers 30 lbs bag day 3 cant wait to see that on TV. KVD blanked on day 2? What is the world coming to?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I kind of figured KVD wouldn't do very well after day one. When everyone else who caught them said they had to fish very slow to get a bite. That's not in KVD's repertoire. Lol! 
That was certainly a great bag of fish by Evers. I felt bad for Christie when that guy on the bank told him about it. That just crushed him.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bassthumb said:


> Evers 30 lbs bag day 3 cant wait to see that on TV.


Freakin' epic. Love the live stream stuff. A nearly 30-pound bag on Day-3 of the Classic that fished this tough is fantasy dream stuff.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not a fan of the live bass tracker at all.

Its cool for fans to follow but competitors having access probably hurts more than helps. If Jason doesnt find out Evers is killing it He may have stuck with what was working for him the first two days.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

polebender said:


> I kind of figured KVD wouldn't do very well after day one. When everyone else who caught them said they had to fish very slow to get a bite. That's not in KVD's repertoire. Lol!
> That was certainly a great bag of fish by Evers. I felt bad for Christie when that guy on the bank told him about it. That just crushed him.


That did suck, kinda deflated him. Evers was a machine with the jig and craw anyway.


----------

